# The Fact of the Day Thread!! Post a fact that you find useful here :)



## theotherside

Come one come all to the Fact of the Day Thread. Know anything interesting? Are you a walking encyclopedia and need a place to spread your knowledge? Then this is the thread for you!!


----------



## theotherside

Fact of the day-6/29/10
In the Middle Ages, the belief that birds chose their mates on St. Valentine's Day led to the idea that boys and girls would do the same. Up through the early 1900's, the Ozark hill people in the U.S. thought that birds and rabbits started mating on February 14, a day for them which was not only Valentine's Day but Groundhog Day as well.


----------



## burntserkits

^is that directed at me?  Thanks for not saying hillbilly...


----------



## brandy42

*I'm not a walking encyl*

But did you know that the Present World Cup of Soccer was originally the Rimmel Cup ? The present cup (of a different design) was stolen in Brazil in the 80s.

This only has current relevance.


----------



## Klue

According to some statistics, hippopotamuses cause hundreds of deaths a year in Africa.


----------



## theotherside

Fact of the day for Saturday, July 3rd



"Antarctica is the only land on our planet that is not owned by any country, so it has not one drug law!"

Maybe all the drug users should get badass pads in the freeze of antarctica so we can be free....oh wait, does the mail come there??


----------



## PalmerElder3

If you are taking any medications containing acetaminophen and have any reason to worry about your liver(Hep, high dosages, etc...) you can take N-acetylcysteine, L-Methionine or Glutathione to assist your liver in processing the drug and preventing liver damage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetaminophen_toxicity


----------



## theotherside

^^^ Hey great fact...I need to get one of those because sometimes I'm too lazy to do a CWE on my dones.


----------



## kingme

I have a fact for today: 

Australia has some of the world's longest fences. The longest is 5500 km, longer than the width of the USA.


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Very interesting indeed!!


----------



## Klue

It's to keep the rabbits out, too many rabbits.


----------



## theotherside

Those pesky wabbits........


----------



## theotherside

Fact of the day for Monday July 5th 2010

The striped mittenfish, a reccently discovered deepwater species that lives in the Java sea, can change its sex at will by turning its entire body inside out!!!

If only I could do that......


----------



## Klue

^ Most deep sea creatures are pretty bizzare. How crazy are giant squid!

Check out this little fella!






You could think it was a drawing from someones imagination


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Like a psychedelic vision I had last weekend!!


----------



## theotherside

Here is an Aussie fact for you Klue!!!

Australian rock band Men At Work will  have to pay royalties for plagiarising a folk song when they wrote their number one hit Down Under.

Men at work...one of the great Aussie bands  Them along with silverchair are the only two I can name....anyone else?


----------



## Klue

lol yeah, I heard about that in the media earlier in the year. 

What about AC/DC or INXS? Recognize any artist on this wiki page? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_Australia


----------



## theotherside

Oh yeah I know just messing around this morning!!! the US and Auss are about tied when it comes to good bands. The UK has like 90% of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## TheBeef

The word bed actually looks like a bed...


----------



## theotherside

Another fun fact:

On average a hedgehog's  heart beats 300 times a minute!

I guess hedgehog's do cocaine


----------



## theotherside

Yet another fun one:

What is called a "French kiss" in the English speaking world is known as an "English kiss" in France.


----------



## Vader

> Australian rock band Men At Work will have to pay royalties for plagiarising a folk song when they wrote their number one hit Down Under.


Who gets the royalties for a folk song?


----------



## pucko

if you turn a ladder upside down, you can use it to get down from things


manatees don't have eyelids, instead they have sphincter type muscles round their eyes.


----------



## coelophysis

Everybody gets a little lost sometimes.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

You learn something new every day!

The hard bit is remembering what you learn. 


Knowledge speaks, wisdom listens!


----------



## theotherside

Fun fact for today:

The Last Airbender is one of the worst films ever made.....biggest fail ever!!!

How could the same guy who directed The sixth sense, the village, and signs direct this? I guess I should have figured it would suck since his last movie was garbage as well.


----------



## Klue

^ That's a bit subjective more than 'fact'. 

Come on, you must have some good sources of information!


----------



## Vader

> How could the same guy who directed The sixth sense, the village, and signs direct this? I guess I should have figured it would suck since his last movie was garbage as well.


Well, as "Signs" and "The Village" also both suck, it's not a huge surprise...


----------



## theotherside

I am going to rename this thread the Fact of the Day/Rant of the day....we need a place to rant and rave in NMI


----------



## theotherside

To pay tribute to our great Aussie mod Klue here are is an Aussie fact that I have floating around in my brain 

There are 1500 species of Australian spiders. 
On  average  Aussie's swallow three spiders a year.


----------



## Vader

> On average Aussie's swallow three spiders a year.


The whole "people swallow x spiders a year" thing was a hoax devised to demonstrate that people will believe any absurd statistic they read on the internet. Link.

OK, I'm going to build up instead of tearing down for a change: A female turkey can reproduce asexually. Even more astounding, the offspring is usually male.


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Wait...that wasn't true...you're blowing my mind right now!

Thanks for the fact...tearing things down is never good


----------



## Vader

> tearing things down is never good


Tear down this wall!


----------



## Klue

^ Heh, cool mate :D

Here is a couple more Aussie ones I found (and have heard before)...



> In 1954, Bob Hawke was immortalised by the Guinness Book of Records for sculling 2.5 pints of beer in 11 seconds. Bob later became the Prime Minister of Australia.
> 
> Police force - Australia's first police force was a band of 12 of the most well behaved Convicts.
> 
> This 10 percent of the population consume 80 percent of the beer drunk in Australia.



That's so cool about the Spider sociological experiment, I would have believed that I suppose :D


----------



## Vader

Ducks have a corkscrew shaped penis. 

Seriously Not Safe For Work - Klue


*NSFW*: 



Video (which I hope doesn't qualify as bestiality porn or whatever).




Koala bears have a forked penis, which they use to simultaneously penetrate the two vaginas of the female.

I seem to have a lot of animal penis facts...


----------



## theotherside

I wish I had a forked penis............penis envy sucks


----------



## coelophysis

I wish I had a sporked penis


----------



## theotherside

^^You're right.....spork trumps fork anyday!!!


----------



## Klue

I whacked that link in NSFW tags, I'm having trouble keeping my breakfast down after watching that


----------



## Vader

Shit, sorry, I didn't think.


----------



## Vader

My fact for today:
Contrary to a popular idiom, you can, in fact, polish a turd.

*NSFW*: 



Link


----------



## (S)-Ketamine

Hello, 



theotherside26 said:


> Yet another fun one:
> 
> What is called a "French kiss" in the English speaking world is known as an "English kiss" in France.



I am french and I've never heard anything about "English kiss" (we don't name it,  we just do it!).

We say french kiss too! 
Or sometimes "baiser avec la langue" (kiss with the tongue).

Best regards K.


----------



## theotherside

^^Thanks.....that's two of my facts that aren't true  I need to do more research!!!


----------



## Klue

I would call it a pash, or if I was at the pub with my mates... I would call it a 'Tonguey' 

Australia, the home of beer and Tongueys


----------



## Vader

Directed energy weapons (that is, lasers) have been successfully tested, and used to shoot down missiles from a plane. Link. The age of the ray-gun is nigh.


----------



## Vader

Animals have been discovered that live their whole live in the absence of oxygen. Link


----------



## burntserkits

Male seahorses carry and birth their own offspring. The male germinates the female then she transfers the "babies" to the male to birth. Imagine how socially different things would be if that were the case in humans...


----------



## Klue

Is 'germinates' the right word? :D 

In plants, yeah. But maybe "Fertilizes the egg" or "Impregnates" would be better? Just saying!


----------



## Vader

Cicadas in the USA spend most of their lives as nymphs underground, surfacing in 13 or 17 year cycles. These numbers are prime, an adaptation that is believed to prevent predators from being able to rely on the cicadas for food.

They're damned interesting creatures anyway, but that fact is IMO just incredible.


----------



## burntserkits

Klue said:


> Is 'germinates' the right word? :D
> 
> In plants, yeah. But maybe "Fertilizes the egg" or "Impregnates" would be better? Just saying!



Oh no it's germinate. The female shoves white widow seeds in him and waits 12 weeks and they a happy fam! lol


----------



## Vader

The European earwig has two penises. This was discovered when scientists accidentally ripped off the penis of a male when trying to separate him from his mate, only to find that the male was still capable of reproduction. it is theorised that this mechanism has evolved in order to obstruct the female's reproductive organs in order to prevent further mating and maximise the chances of passing on the male's genes.

I told you I had a lot of animal penis facts.


----------



## theotherside

More fun facts yeaaah!!

Every square inch of the human body has about 19,000,000 skin cells.

If you ever feel like a small fish in a big pond.....imagine was what single skin cell feels like


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

After a spinal cord injury your body loses the ability to sweat below the level of injury and thus control body temperature, if the injury is high C7 (cervical) or above then in most cases you lose the ability to sweat completely!


----------



## Vader

Chimps in Senegal have learned to fashion spears and hunt using them. Link.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Thanks Yerg for helping keep this thread alive.....so far I've gotten 5 non-mods to post in here! Keep em coming kind sir


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

Ants don't have eyelids! 

yerg: got any penis facts about ant's??


----------



## Klue

/\_/\__FlatLine__ said:


> After a spinal cord injury your body loses the ability to sweat below the level of injury and thus control body temperature, if the injury is high C7 (cervical) or above then in most cases you lose the ability to sweat completely!



That's pretty interesting 

I wonder how wheelchair athletes overcome problems this may cause...


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

wet towels and a water sprayer you can use a plant sprayer with cold water in to fake sweat yourself less stinky too :D


----------



## Klue

Very interesting fact bro


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

this one amazases me:

planes can land with one wing!

if you havent seen this before youl be amazed, fact:

http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video/impossible-landing/88v7ars4


----------



## Fix8Sed8Hallucin8

Elephants have their own form of intelligent language, but it is at the subsonic level, which caused this interesting tidbit to be unknown to zoologists until the past few years.  
Oh, you said USEFUL.


----------



## Vader

^IMO the usefulness of a fact is often inversely proportional to it's capacity to fascinate.

Flatline, I'm afraid I have no interesting facts pertaining to the reproductive organs of ants.

My fact for today is:
Water is an excellent insulator of electricity. The high conductivity we observe is a result of dissolved compounds. If one were to purify water enough, it would be possible to drop a toaster into one's bathtub and suffer no ill effect.


----------



## theotherside

^^Maybe if Johnny Depp would have thrown that radio in the bathtub at the peak of white rabbit benicio could have still lived


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

Gecko's can support up to eight times its weight hanging from just one toe on glass.%)

Each square milimeter of a gecko's foot pad contains aprox 14,000 hair like bristles, those bristles are then tipped with between 100-1000 spatula that are used to grip the actual surface without the use of sticky secretions or surface tension.

Teflon is the only known surface that gecko's can't stick to!


----------



## Klue

^ I read that Teflon was invented by accident.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

/\maybe whilst finding somthing geckos cant stick to lol


----------



## Seeddrill

Fire ants live 7 years.
WD-40 is the 40th attempt by the inventor to make a good water displaser.


----------



## Seeddrill

It has been scientifikly proven that spelling and penmanship are not indicitive of your intellegence.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Goode becauz sumtimez i spelll wroung


----------



## Vader

Everybody ready for another invertebrate penis fact?
Certain species of flatworm engage in penis fencing. The worms are hermaphroditic, and two individuals fight using their penises. The "loser" will be penetrated (literally, there's no orifice, the penis just tears the skin) and inseminated. This is because both individuals desire to mate, but motherhood requires many more resources than fatherhood.

While we're (I'm) on the subject, the common earthworm is also hermaphroditic. Mating occurs with both individuals in a 69 position (sort of), having sex at both ends at once.


----------



## theotherside

^^^I still like the whole forked/sporked penis thing


----------



## Vader

Charles Darwin and Abraham Lincoln were both born on the 12th of February 1809.


----------



## Tisdale445

In early drafts of Raiders of the Lost Ark, Indiana Jones initially had brass knuckles instead of a whip


----------



## theotherside

^^^I almost posted that fact about  a week ago...bo bs!!! How strange


----------



## NoOnesHome

*But the lights are on*



theotherside26 said:


> Fact of the day for Saturday, July 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> "Antarctica is the only land on our planet that is not owned by any country, so it has not one drug law!"
> 
> Maybe all the drug users should get badass pads in the freeze of antarctica so we can be free....oh wait, does the mail come there??



Somebody has to be paying the light bill.


----------



## PureFire

Racecar spelled backwards is racecar!


----------



## Klue

:D


----------



## theotherside

Ants began farming about 50 million years before humans thought to raise their own crops.

I don't know about you guys but I'm going to buy another ant farm


----------



## Klue

^ I'd love to have a bee hive at home, don't know if I can in my town or if I have enough sun here. Because.....


One out of every three bites we take of food is a result of bee crop pollination


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

The female Queen bumble bee stores the sperm after mating, and chooses when laying eggs to fertilize, which would become a female or queen or not fertilize an egg which would be a male.


----------



## flat line

flate line my brother...nice to see your smile'n face again. 

During the summer months, bumble bees hover at the top of the nest and vibrate their wings (much like a ceiling fan) to circulate the air and keep the nest nice and cool


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

/\Hey bruva good to see you too


----------



## theotherside

Oh no I think the cage fight  is about to go down...flatline vs. Flatline....should I start a thread


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

The moon is at an average distance of 238855 miles ( 384400 kilometers) away from Earth!


Q:How many balls of string would it take to reach the moon???

A: one if its long enough


----------



## theotherside

Did you know:

To win a gold disc, an album needs to sell 100,000 copies in Britain, and 500,000 in the United States.


----------



## Klue

^ according to the RIAA certification?

Because in Australia it's the ARIA's


----------



## theotherside

Those Aussie's and their weird standards


----------



## theotherside

Two more interesting facts:

The numbers '172' can be found on the back of the U.S. $5 dollar bill in the bushes at the base of the Lincoln Memorial. 

If you have 3 quarters, 4 dimes, and 4 pennies, you have $1.19. You also have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make change for a dollar.


----------



## coelophysis

^ And it looks trippy, especially on weed.


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes.....the "enhancement smoker"


----------



## theotherside

Here is a fun fact:

The Atari Landfill

The early 1980s were a dark time in video game history. The market had been flooded with so many crappy games that it suffered a near-fatal crash. The final nail in the coffin appeared to be ET: The Extra-Terrestrial for the Atari 2600, universally agreed upon as the worst video game of all time. They literally couldn’t give the game away, resorting to distributing the game as the free prize in breakfast cereal.

At the end of it all, Atari ordered all remaining copies of ET, as well as many other titles they were unable to sell to be driven out into the desert by the truckload, and buried in a landfill. Somewhere in New Mexico now rests an Atari graveyard, filled with thousands of unsold cartridges. Don’t think about seeking relics of gaming’s past, since Atari chose that particular landfill due to its no-scavenging policies and every cartridge was thoroughly crushed to bits before being buried.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

/\ i wonder if its the same place they dumped amstrad raidios and sinclair C5's. 

My fact for today:

The SATURN 5 a liquid fulled rocket built by the Americans, actually shrank under its own weight by 16'' when fillled with fuel, it was the first to orbit the moon!


----------



## theotherside

^^That's a wild fact....good find


----------



## Klue

theotherside26 said:


> Here is a fun fact:
> 
> The Atari Landfill



I'm sure I saw a CSI episode somewhere along the lines of this, interesting fact bro 


There are five distinct species of Rhinoceros... three in Africa and the Javan and Sumatran Rhino which were once widespread through SE Asia but now critically endangered...


----------



## theotherside

Have you seen a Rhino close up Klue? They are sooo freakin crazy looking to me...pre historic dino type of look. I looked at one at our zoo for over 20 minutes...people were asking me "what is he doing, what are you looking at"...I'm like I'm at the zoo...helllloooooo!!


----------



## Klue

I've been to a zoo yeah, but the Rhino's weren't very close. But definitely I was in ore of them, so massive! You know where Sumatra and Java are in Indonesia? I didn't know until recently that there were Rhino (but they are super endangered and rare) in Indonesia


----------



## theotherside

^^I didn't know that...I just googled that Indonesian Rhino....poor fellow.


----------



## theotherside

A little history lesson for today 

*NSFW*: 



Archimedes endured a tragic fate at the hands of drunken Roman soldiers. After forcing him to cut off and eat his own nose, they boiled him in oil.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

/\then ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti! 8)

The Silence of the Lambs (1991)


----------



## Klue

What about Achilles? Did that happen in the same battle? (Okay, I've seen Troy but that's about it :D)

NB; The Achilles wikipedia page is seriously NSFW.


----------



## Vader

Archimedes was a real person, a mathematician and inventor, and didn't die in a battle, he was just killed, whereas Achilles was a legendary hero, and son of a goddess, who died in the Trojan war, which occurred (supposedly) a long time before the earliest Greek literature. Therefore, Achilles would have died hundreds of years before Archimedes was born. Klue, I wouldn't rely on Troy as a source of information about what happens in the Iliad.

While we're on the subject of heroes of the Trojan war, the phrase "between a rock and a hard place" is derived from an episode in the Odyssey when Odysseus must decide whether to sail his ship past the Syclla, a terrible creature that lives hidden, high on a cliff face (the "rock") or the Charybdis, an all-consuming whirlpool (the "hard place").


----------



## theotherside

I get really confused as to the which gods/demi-gods belong to the Romans or Greeks. I know the Romans stole alot of their ideas for gods but not sure about which ones.....anyone have any insight?


----------



## Vader

^Basically, the whole Roman pantheon was copied from the Greeks, often conflated with pre-existing Roman gods. The Romans had a tendency of identifying the deities of other cultures with their own, but the Romans were so impressed by the culture of Greece that they emulated it heavily. For instance, the Roman god Saturn was identified with the Greek titan Kronos (father of Zeus, Poseidon, Hera and Hades), and so Roman portrayals of Saturn differ somewhat from Greek portrayals, and Saturn plays a more important role. In other cases, they just appropriated and renamed the myths; the Roman heroes Hercules and Ulysses are the Greek heroes Heracles and Odysseus.
A few more of the Olympians, the name on the left is the Greek, on the right is the Roman.
Zeus      -         Jupiter
Poseidon    -     Neptune
Hera        -        Juno
Aphrodite   -     Venus
Ares        -         Mars
Hades     -         Pluto
Hermes   -         Mercury

 There are too many to list here, This page has a pretty long list though.

I recently rediscovered my love for Classical mythology. It really is enthralling once you start to get involved. I highly recommend Homer's Odyssey to anyone, it's a great read and you get to feel clever- after all, you're reading one of the first pieces of Western literature.


----------



## theotherside

I have always been intrigued by Classical mythology myself but I just have soooo damn much on my plate it is hard to get into. Your explanation is perfect for my tiny attention span---thanks for the info. You are or at least seem like a very educated person just going by your posts that I have read.


----------



## Vader

^Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Haha....I am serious though...some people are just wiki copy/paste types...you seem like the real deal. The reason why I love bluelight(its the first online "thing" I've been apart of) is because of the general intelligence level of its members. You have to sift through alot of come and go people but you know what I mean.


----------



## theotherside

My fun fact for the day is in honour of one of my favorite(almost unknown) 70's prog bands-camel

Camels have three eyelids to protect themselves from blowing sand.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

/\ female camels have two humps because they get the hump twice as oftern as males....

I made that up but it sounds believable to me at least


----------



## Vader

^Hate to be a killjoy, but one- and two-humped camels are two separate species, Dromedary and Bactrian respectively.


----------



## theotherside

Know it all


----------



## Vader

^You had to expect that a "Fact of the Day Thread" was going to attract smart-arses.


----------



## theotherside

I have been wondering....where is Ingerland by the way???


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

/\is that why only us few seem to be posting here


----------



## theotherside

NMI is a hard place to keep people posting.....they make their intro's and forget about those of us here in NMI  Makes me sad but what can I do? I appreciate all of you guys(both flatlines/yerg/serkits) that post in NMI..I get lonely here!!


----------



## Vader

"Ingerland" is how "England" is pronounced when you're drunk and watching the football/singing loudly.


----------



## theotherside

Ahhh...that dang brittish humour...above our heads here in the states


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

theotherside26 said:


> NMI is a hard place to keep people posting.....they make their intro's and forget about those of us here in NMI  Makes me sad but what can I do? I appreciate all of you guys(both flatlines/yerg/serkits) that post in NMI..I get lonely here!!



well i'll visit ya here, it's the only place ive found thats taught me about sporked penis's, and thhatt my craappy spellingg is NotHIng to worriE aBoUt :D

here's mine for today:

If couaght in a snow Avalanche you are more likely to die buy axphixiation than being crushed or from hyperthermia.

During the first world war in the Alps invading troops were flattend by man made Avalanches, useing them strategicly by aiming artilery shells at ridges above the advancing forces and wipeing them out compleately.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Thanks man....we have like 4 regular non-mod posters and your're in my top 4


----------



## Vader

There was a Pythagorean philosopher called Hipassus who proved that the square root of two could not be expressed as a ratio of two integers, and thus discovered the irrational numbers. Unfortunately, the Pythagoreans held that everything was a rational number (as in, literally everything that exists). Therefore, Hipassus's discovery went directly against their teachings, and he was taken out to sea and drowned.


----------



## TartanMike

The term for having a fear of long worrds is "hippomostrousoquipadeliaphobia" - really!


----------



## skyHiGuy

*bicycle day*

The first ever LSD trip was on a bicycle

It was experienced by albert hoffman who first synthhesised Acid.

 Since then 19th April is refered to as bicycle day

more info here


----------



## Vader

^That was the second ever LSD trip.


----------



## skyHiGuy

Yerg said:


> ^That was the second ever LSD trip.



and the first?


----------



## Vader

^Was the one he accidentally had when it got on his fingers while recrystallising. Bicycle Day was three days later.


----------



## skyHiGuy

Yerg said:


> ^Was the one he accidentally had when it got on his fingers while recrystallising. Bicycle Day was three days later.



Thanks for that yerg

i'm now going to search for/start a 'cycling while on drugs' thread . Surely no one would dream of doing such a thing:D


----------



## Vader

The Hydra genus of microscopic animals is immune to ageing; Hydras are biologically immortal.


----------



## Vader

St. Basil's Cathedral in Moscow:




was commissioned by Ivan the Terrible, a deranged tyrant who threw cats and dogs from towers as a child. After the cathedral was built, Ivan had the architect blinded so that he could never create anything more beautiful.


----------



## theotherside

That Cathedral is breathtaking............also reminds me Tetris because I was raised by video games and tv


----------



## Vader

Settle down, children, and Uncle Yerg will tell you the story of Rasputin.

The last tsar of Russia, Nikolai the Second, had a son, Alexei, who suffered haemophilia. This disease prevents the blood from clotting, so any slight bump or bruise can lead to life-threatening loss of blood. Doctors had no idea what to do for the boy, so his mother, the Tsarina, asked a friend to secure the services of a wandering mystic named Rasputin.

Rasputin was able to alleviate the symptoms of Alexei's disease. This was seen as miraculous, and as a result Rasputin became a trusted friend of the royal family. However, Rasputin quickly became a controversial figure. Despite his status as a holy man, he had gained a reputation for sexual impropriety (there were accusations that he raped a nun), and drunkenness (he once wet himself on a train, and on another occasion flashed diners at a Moscow restaurant). It was also rumoured that the wives of numerous Russian nobles were having affairs with Rasputin- including the Tsarina herself.

The first attempt on Rasputin's life was at the hands of a prostitute who stabbed him in the abdomen, leaving his entrails spilling from an apparently mortal wound. However, Rasputin recovered, demonstrating his impressive tenacity. Rasputin would prove to be incredibly resistant to mortality.

Rasputin was lured to the palace of a nobleman on the pretence that his wife would be having a party. Once there, the priest was fed poisoned wine and cakes. Rasputin consumed enough cyanide to kill five men without ill effect. Realising that Rasputin would live, the nobleman ran upstairs and grabbed a revolver, then shot Rasputin in the back. When he went to examine the corpse, Rasputin opened his eyes and strangled him, and was shot another three times. The nobles proceeded to beat him with blunt objects. Then, he was tied up, wrapped in a carpet, and thrown into the icy Volga river.

When Rasputin's body was found, it was no longer wrapped in carpet or tied up, and there was ice under his fingernails, indicating that, still alive, he fought free of his bonds, and tried to dig his way back up through the ice, before finally succumbing to drowning.


----------



## theotherside

^^Did you ever play the Street Fighter rip-off World Heroes for arcade or supernes??? Rasputin was one of the main characters and he was kickass!!


----------



## theotherside

Here is a weird but interesting fact :

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.


----------



## gildedbutterfly

all clams are born male. they can then choose to be female at anypoint in their lifetime if they wish, but once they have made the change it is irriversible. 
what better way than a fun clam fact to introduce myself into the world of bluelight


----------



## kaliedoscopeeyed

Steamboat Willy, the first Mickey Mouse cartoon was released 11/18/1928

I only know because I was born on Mickey's 60th birthday =P


----------



## theotherside

^^They showed it in 3D at the theater when I went and saw Meet the Robinsons 3D...pretty cool for '28!


----------



## skyHiGuy

kaliedoscopeeyed said:


> Steamboat Willy, the first Mickey Mouse cartoon was released 11/18/1928
> 
> I only know because I was born on Mickey's 60th birthday =P



..and was inspired by buster keatons excellent Steamboat Bill

Which I saw at a screening at the excellent exhibition at the barbican London 'Surreal House'  Go see if you're in London


----------



## Vittoria

The most common name in the world is Mohammed.


----------



## skyHiGuy

Vittoria said:


> The most common name in the world is Mohammed.



And the most common girls name?

 i heard that the chinese names  王 (wang) or 李 (li) are the most common  surname.


----------



## emoatnight

My Fact of the Day 90% of tobacco related cancers are due to radioactive substances used in the fertilizer of tobacco products and not the tobacco itself.


----------



## Vader

^Do you have a link to the paper please?


----------



## coelophysis

Our eye balls are the only thing that remains the same size from birth to death.


----------



## Vader

A bullet fired directly forward from a gun and a bullet dropped from your hand at exactly the same time will hit the ground together.


----------



## Vader

In 1979, Peter Strelzek, an East German aeroplane mechanic, built a hot air balloon in which he, his family, and another family used to cross the Inner German Border and escape into West Germany.


----------



## sheakillaa

A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

Hello peeps! here's an interesting fact for you:

Bacteria live on us in us and all around us generally invisible to the human eye, they have the ability to reproduce quickly and make its host very sick and even kill...

Bacteria put the tang in yogurt and the sour in sourdough bread, bacteria help to break down dead organic matter, bacteria make up the base of the food web in many environments.
Bacteria are of such immense importance because of their extreme flexibility, capacity for rapid growth and reproduction, and great age - the oldest fossils known, nearly 3.5 billion years old, are fossils of bacteria-like organisms

After humans die the bacteria in our stomach's usally used for digesting food start to digest dead tissue from the inside out, when bacteria are present in large numbers an accompanying unpleasent smell is noticable (body odor/feaces) human feaces contain around 70% bactiria.

Bacteria have been found and can survive in the harshest enviroments some can withstand boiling water for around ten minuets, they have been found thriving and withstanding emmense pressures at the bottom of the sea bed, in deep ice core drillings and even in the cooling water of nuclear reactors!


----------



## theotherside

You guys are making me love this thread..........when you're bored at work and need a quick laugh/something to talk about around the water cooler this thread is the ticket!!


----------



## theotherside

I will throw out a fact about one of my favorite bands....the Beatles of course.
 The Beatles use  Abby Road studios to record 191 "official" songs///ever wonder what some of the other unofficial songs sounded like?? I know I heard one called circles by Harrison but not sure where it was recorded.


----------



## Klue

Earlier on in this thread there was something about spiral penises, from a chicken or something? Ewww, I don't want to think that far back 


sheakillaa said:


> A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.


----------



## sirmoonie

Threads are easily biffed.


----------



## theotherside

What happened to your thread?


----------



## sirmoonie

Flatlined.  Squelched.  Shellacked.  Channeled.  Filleted.


----------



## Vader

> Earlier on in this thread there was something about spiral penises, from a chicken or something? Ewww, I don't want to think that far back


A duck, actually. Ducks are one of the few birds with a penis, and thus one of the few birds known to engage in forced copulation (the behaviour that is generally termed "rape" in humans).


----------



## sirmoonie

George W. Bush attended Phillips Academy prep school at Andover.

Prep school.


----------



## socalthizzn

Butt sex with a female kicks ass!!


----------



## CartoonHead

The Anglo-Zanzibar war, fought between the United Kingdom and Zanzibar on 27th August 1896, is the shortest war in history - lasting approximately 40 minutes.


----------



## theotherside

Brontophobia is the  fear of thunder and lightning.

I guess we all had it as children, but you have to grow out of it sometime


----------



## Vader

A mouse can survive a fall from any height, as its terminal velocity is so low that it never builds enough speed to do significant damage on impact.


----------



## Nexus Viper

Fact of the day : a paramecy, yes, the unicellular stuff, is able to have a defensive behavior (like fleeing).


----------



## theotherside

Gustave Eiffel, designer of the Eiffel Tower, enjouyed a successful career as an architect despite having dyslexia and a paralyzing fear of heights. Lucky!


----------



## Oskii

You don't have muscles in your fingers. Just long tendons from your forearm to your fingertips.


----------



## Third and Bond

The more you detox, the harder it becomes.


----------



## theotherside

Fun fact:
Coca-cola would be green if colouring weren't added to it! Would make a great St. Patricks day drink


----------



## Cerebral

There are no poisonous snakes in Maine.


----------



## theotherside

This thread is in need of big 'ol fat BUMP!!


----------



## Vader

^As am I! 

"Cannabis" is derived from the Dutch for "canvas", as canvas was historically made of hemp.


----------



## theotherside

This day in 1876(March 7)..
Alexander Graham Bell received a patent for the telephone.


----------



## amapola

Water is blue.

edit:
no seriously a lot of people think it is clear   Not just colourblind people either!


----------



## dermeister

A snail can sleep for 3 years. I wonder how long a nap is to them?


----------



## theotherside

^^^What I would give for a three day nap  I think 3 years might be a bit long for me! The life of a snail must be great.


----------



## amapola

Doesn't the cicada sleep for 17 years underground then hatch and mate for a few days before laying eggs and dying or something?


----------



## theotherside

I'm not sure, let me ask Dr. Google  He is like Dr. Know without the great voice of Robin Williams.


----------



## amapola

Ask Jeeves!!!!!!!


----------



## theotherside

Boris Karloff(played Frankenstein) survived a lightning strike in real life.


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> Doesn't the cicada sleep for 17 years underground then hatch and mate for a few days before laying eggs and dying or something?



god damn, now thats a smart species.


----------



## amapola

Okay here's a fucking good one and my apologies for not finding the sources at the moment.

So most people have heard of the "fact" that the average human eats seven spiders a year in their sleep or something along those lines right?

Well that fact has never been substantiated and furthermore the piece of trivia is often considered to have been completely fabricated by a reporter who wanted to do a study on how fast information can spread without sources etc. etc.

Even more interesting however is the whole sociological experiment theory is attributed to a certain female reporter in a magazine that no one else has ever been able to find since.

Damn the internet!

edit:
source: http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/spiders.asp
So it was apparently Lisa Holst in PC Professional in 1993 who started this rumor.
See if you can find the article


----------



## Vader

Aw, sorry amapola, I did that one way back in post #30. You'll have to try harder.


----------



## amapola

83% of all posters don't bother reading anything but the current page of a thread.


----------



## Swerlz

60% of the time it works every time


----------



## Budisti

When the Yellowstone supervolcano erupts a big part of the US will be screwed. Its like 35 by 45miles big and is thought to have attributed to the mass extinction in the ancient days. 
And recently I read an article about volcanoes possibly being able to become fully active in a matter of months(not centuries as previously thought). Not a fun fact but 8(


----------



## Vader

90% of statistics are just invented on the spot.


----------



## JG0007

Cool thread. Glad I found it. Now to find some useless facts.


----------



## Swerlz

indeed it is a cool thread.. you can have some serious fun in here lol


----------



## ektamine

The name of all the continents ends with the same letter that they start with. must be a conspiracy.


----------



## Budisti

FotD:
Glass is a liquid.


----------



## amapola

^No it's not?


----------



## ektamine

EDIT - nvm, apparently its a widespread myth. Or semantics. Or something. :D

*Is glass liquid or solid?* (source)

It is sometimes said that glass in very old churches is thicker at the bottom than at the top because glass is a liquid, and so over several centuries it has flowed towards the bottom.  This is not true.  In Mediaeval times panes of glass were often made by the Crown glass process.  A lump of molten glass was rolled, blown, expanded, flattened and finally spun into a disc before being cut into panes.  The sheets were thicker towards the edge of the disc and were usually installed with the heavier side at the bottom.  Other techniques of forming glass panes have been used but it is only the relatively recent float glass processes which have produced good quality flat sheets of glass.

... to read the explanation, visit (source) ...

*Conclusion*

There is no clear answer to the question "Is glass solid or liquid?".  In terms of molecular dynamics and thermodynamics it is possible to justify various different views that it is a highly viscous liquid, an amorphous solid, or simply that glass is another state of matter that is neither liquid nor solid.  The difference is semantic.  In terms of its material properties we can do little better.  There is no clear definition of the distinction between solids and highly viscous liquids.  All such phases or states of matter are idealisations of real material properties.  Nevertheless, from a more common sense point of view, glass should be considered a solid since it is rigid according to everyday experience.  The use of the term "supercooled liquid" to describe glass still persists, but is considered by many to be an unfortunate misnomer that should be avoided.  In any case, claims that glass panes in old windows have deformed due to glass flow have never been substantiated.  Examples of Roman glassware and calculations based on measurements of glass visco-properties indicate that these claims cannot be true.  The observed features are more easily explained as a result of the imperfect methods used to make glass window panes before the float glass process was invented.


----------



## Vader

> The name of all the continents ends with the same letter that they start with. must be a conspiracy.


Except North America, South America and Oceania.


----------



## Swerlz

Cats sleep 16 to 18 hours per day.


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> Cats sleep 16 to 18 hours per day.



Fuck, I know that one from personal experience... I grew up always having at the least 5 cats in my house at one time. All they ever do is sit on their lazy asses all day occasionally waking up to go hunt leaves in the yard or stretch their claws aka shred the furniture.

They make me jealous


----------



## Swerlz

ektamine said:


> Fuck, I know that one from personal experience... I grew up always having at the least 5 cats in my house at one time. All they ever do is sit on their lazy asses all day occasionally waking up to go hunt leaves in the yard or stretch their claws aka shred the furniture.
> 
> They make me jealous



Yeah I know what you mean, my cat sits on her ass on ALLLLL day.. She'll move to other spots maybe eat something, but immediately after go back to sleep somewhere else. Mine stopped clawing the furniture, she has a tree in the back yard she likes to use. She's the most spoiled animal ever lol

I wanna come back as a kitty when my next life


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> I wanna come back as a kitty when my next life



haa, werd. :D


----------



## ektamine

Ok ok, fact of the day here. For realz (I saw it on tevelision!)

Scientists put a shaft, as long as 16 empire state buildings, consisting of 48,000 optical sensors each the size of a basketball, into the ice near the south pole... in an effort to find out more about anti-matter, and what holds our universe together. 

Does that make any sense to you? Me either. But thats a lot of fuckin shit!


----------



## Swerlz

ektamine said:


> Ok ok, fact of the day here. For realz (I saw it on tevelision!)
> 
> Scientists put a shaft, as long as 16 empire state buildings, consisting of 48,000 optical sensors each the size of a basketball, into the ice near the south pole... in an effort to find out more about anti-matter, and what holds our universe together.
> 
> Does that make any sense to you? Me either. But thats a lot of fuckin shit!



They put it there cause down there because, 1. there's very little clouds, 2. low atmospheric interference, and 3. no light/radio/any pollution..

Did you know the worlds largest neutrino detector is in Antarctica?


> IceCube is the largest neutrino detector in the world, and is well on the way to its goal of detecting extraterrestrial neutrinos with energies of more than 100 GeV








source


----------



## ektamine

Yeah, because its solid ice pretty much all the way down, and once you get deep enough down there the ice is the purest ice on the planet, virtually transparent. So basically you have just clear, frozen h2o for miles in every direction.


----------



## welshmick

In the UK, it is illegal not to have working windscreen wipers & washers.

However it is not illegal not to have a windscreen.


----------



## Vader

^It is also illegal to leave your seatbelt undone, but not to have no seatbelt.


----------



## Budisti

FotD:
Voynichs manuscript is said to be the most mysterious manuscript in the world. It has not yet been deciphered.
Maybe you can decipher it? http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Voynich_manuscript
gl hf Xo


----------



## Vader

> Voynichs manuscript is said to be the most mysterious manuscript in the world.


According to Which? Mysterious Manuscript or what?


----------



## Swerlz

Yerg said:


> According to Which? Mysterious Manuscript or what?



Robert S. Brumbaugh, The World's Most Mysterious Manuscript, Weidenfeld and Nicholson, London, (1977)


----------



## ektamine

Disgusting (but safe for work) Fact of the Day:


*NSFW*: 








--
The stuff pictured above isn't strawberry soft serve, as you might have guessed.
It's the shit – officially, 'mechanically separated meat' – that chicken nuggets are made out of.


----------



## Swerlz

I'd still eat it


----------



## ektamine

I'll probably keep eating them as long as I never get a job in one the separating facilities, haa.


----------



## Swerlz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T67DvoH2H3E

for the video ^ha

the spice flows!!


----------



## snafu

Fact of the day:
Add 91101- the day the twin towers and pentagon were hit- and 31011- the day of Japans earthquake, and the sum will be 122112- December 21, 2012..... 8)


----------



## Swerlz

The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.


----------



## amapola

^So what you are saying is giving it to a crocodile up the ass won't get it pregnant?


----------



## ektamine

Dayummm that'd be some wyld ass sexy time


----------



## Vader

> Fact of the day:
> Add 91101- the day the twin towers and pentagon were hit- and 31011- the day of Japans earthquake, and the sum will be 122112- December 21, 2012.....


I'm English, so for me those dates are 110901 and 100311, the sum of which is 211212, which could be the 2nd of Jan 1212, when, according to Wikipedia, nothing happened, or the 2nd of November 212, when nothing happened, or any other number of dates when nothing happened. Cosmically, I'd say that 9/11 and the Japan earthquake are pretty insignificant and, on a grand scale, basically nothing happening, and that on the 21st of December 2012 we can look forward to nothing happening.


----------



## Swerlz

It's all because of paranoid numbernuts


----------



## amapola

> ...and that on the 21st of December 2012 we can look forward to nothing happening.


Actually I've had a hot end of existence date lined up for a while now.  She's gotten a boyfriend since but I think the whole world is going to end line should work out alright.


----------



## Vader

^It's like the logical progression of "I'm shipping out in the morning".
btw are you a guy? handles that end with a vowel and floral avatars make me assume lady.



> ^So what you are saying is giving it to a crocodile up the ass won't get it pregnant?


Humans can't get crocodiles pregnant anyway, and anal sex is never the best way to achieve conception, so it's probably safe...might as well do it standing up though, just in case.


----------



## amapola

Yeah I'm a dude.  Amapola is spanish for opium poppy and multifaceted person which was why I originally picked it and had a poppy (i.e. flower) as an avatar.  I noticed people treated me ridiculously different presumably they thought I was a chick and though I've never denied I'm a guy nor by posting led people to believe I was a girl, a lot of people probably don't know.

(the moving flower was the first animated pic that came up for "poppy" but I think it's a rose)


----------



## Vader

^Fair enough, it shouldn't really matter of course, we should be responding to the content of posts alone, but unfortunately people aren't rational like that.
(I think it's a rose too).


----------



## amapola

> but unfortunately people aren't rational like that.


Hence I now perhaps take advantage of the generally more amicable predisposition towards and treatment of women (oe'r the interweb at least), though it was not my intention initially.

Also when people do flip out and call me a puta it slides off my back quite easily.

edit:


> (I think it's a rose too).


Yeah originally definitely a poppy but the first time I went animated several months back this was the best one that came up and I'm big on not changing avatars unless correlating to a big personal life changing thingabob.


----------



## ektamine

I've always gotten a male vibe from you, and I guess just subconsciously assumed you were gendered as such. I don't pay too much attention to posters' gender though, unless its relevant to the context.


----------



## Budisti

FotD:
These two dudes were finnish rockstars in the 60`s n 70`s (really):
Rauli Badding Somerjoki: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Juice Leskinen:


----------



## Swerlz

^Rauli looks like someones grandma tbh

When you die your hair still grows for a couple of months.


----------



## Vader

^Nope, sorry


----------



## Swerlz

^lol i didn't bother looking that one up.. I just googled "Random Fact"


----------



## Swerlz

Every second over 7,000 Coca-Cola products are consumed.


----------



## amapola

Every second over two thousand liters of coca-cola products are urinated.


----------



## ektamine

Wowzers... Too bad Coca-Cola doesn't still contain Cocaine. Except then the whole 3rd world would be coked out all day (not that south/central america isn't coked out all day anyways).


----------



## Vader

^I think the first world drinks a lot more Coke than the third.


----------



## Swerlz

Yerg said:


> ^I think the first world drinks a lot more Coke than the third.



You'd be surprised how many actually do. When I was in Mexico, all they drink is Coke. If you ask for a Pepsi you get meanmugged and probably actually mugged.. Same for Belize and Honduras


----------



## ektamine

Yerg said:


> ^I think the first world drinks a lot more Coke than the third.



I don't think so.

@Swerlz

Yeah I lived in Western Samoa for a year (out by tonga, french polynesia, etc in the south pacific) and it was so funny how they drank coke. It came in 40oz bottles, and out in the village areas it was largely a daily commodity, it was like as common as water (especially 'cause of their shitty water quality). But coke was the ONLY brand you could find outside of the city. The village markets basically sold coke cigarettes and beer. haha.


----------



## Swerlz

Here's a fun fact:

Strapping Young Lad gives me a raging boner and I feel like having ravenous fight sex


----------



## theotherside

^^^You must tell us more about that one Swerlz  Details or it didn't happen!


----------



## theotherside

Ok Fact of theDay for March 19th 2011.........

The lion used in the original MGM movie logo killed its trainer and two assistants the day after the logo was filmed.


----------



## amapola

^And he ain't lion :D


----------



## theotherside

^^^I never knew about your username ama. I wasn't sure about its meaning but I really like the name now that I know the meaning!


----------



## amapola

Gracias....es interesante. Hay una cancion cantada de The Three Tenors llamada 'Amapola' tambien.  Pero no me gusta haha.  hijole! Mi espanol es errrrr...viejo y roto.


----------



## Budisti

Swerlz said:


> The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.





amapola said:


> ^So what you are saying is giving it to a crocodile up the ass won't get it pregnant?



Actually they put the crocodile shit up the vag and let it dry... then the sperm wouldnt get in contact with the egg cell 8(

Fotd: According to the bible priests should actually wear turbans.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> Gracias....es interesante. Hay una cancion cantada de The Three Tenors llamada 'Amapola' tambien. Pero no me gusta haha. hijole! Mi espanol es errrrr...viejo y roto.



Si, claro!  La palabra "amapola" en ingles es "poppy", no?  Lo siento, mi español no es mejor, no he tomado una clase de español en dos años, SIN EMBARGO, estoy aprendiendo y hablarlo con mi novia


----------



## amapola

Nice tildes over your Ns  I don't understand "sin embargo". Without an embargo? haha


----------



## Swerlz

The average human emits approximately 95 watts of energy as heat in the form of infrared light. A standard 100 watt incandescent light bulb emits only about 5% of its energy as visible light, the rest is given off as heat in the form of infrared light. This means the average human produces the same amount of heat as a 100 watt light bulb.


----------



## Calumet

In Germany we love using english expressions, we even create new ones. Like "talkmaster" for talkshow host. Our cell phones are called "handies", singular "handy". A Rucksack producer sells his products as body-bags. Ridiculous but fact.


----------



## ektamine

In Soviet Russia we love using crack.

Sorry :D


Marijuana Factoids -

The first recorded use of marijuana as a medicinal drug occurred in 2737 B.C. by Chinese emperor Shen Nung. The emperor documented the drug’s effectiveness in treating the pains of rheumatism and gout. (source)

After Tupac's death, his hip-hop posse smoked some of his ashes with marijuana. (source)

Bob Dylan introduced The Beatles to marijuana in 1964. (source)


----------



## Vader

"Factoid" Fact:
The suffix "oid" generally means that the thing being described is like, but not in fact identical, with the thing being described by the noun- so a "spheroid" is something which is like a sphere, but is not a sphere, and an adroid is like a man but is not one. Any true proposition is a fact; therefore, the term "factoid" is only properly applied to statements that are false.


----------



## ektamine

Ah, good eye my friend! The statements above are then indeed, facts.


----------



## theotherside

Yes we now have two categories....Facts and Factoids  
Someone make a fact about the difference between the two!!!


----------



## Vader

Facts are true, factoids are false.

Is the statement "this statement is a factoid" a fact or a factoid?


----------



## theotherside

I was thinking of a game called Fact or Fiction for NMI....it seems like it would be fun, except most people would look up the answer before taking a guess.


----------



## amapola

A crossword learning about the different forums of Bluelight and terms like smods/mods etc. Would be cool.  Maybe not enough material so through in some common drug knowledge as well.


----------



## Swerlz

The largest continuous land empire was the 13th century Mongolian Empire, covering over 33 million km² at its peak, with an estimated population of over 100 million people. Modern estimates suggest that as many as 30 million people died during the Mongol conquests.


----------



## theotherside

amapola said:


> A crossword learning about the different forums of Bluelight and terms like smods/mods etc. Would be cool.  Maybe not enough material so through in some common drug knowledge as well.




Very good idea Amapola!!


----------



## Vader

I run a quiz in CD which it seems I can plug now with reasonably little shame:
The Official CD Quiz Returns! March
(by plug I mean advertise, not shove up my arse).


----------



## theotherside

You shouldn't plug 1's as they can hurt. 0's aren't that bad.

Edit-oh that kind of plug!!


----------



## Swerlz

Sylvester Stallone's first movie acting role was in a porn movie, called Party at Kitty and Stud's. This movie came out in 1970, when Stallone was 24 years old. Stallone was the leading man in this film, and he later acknowledged in a Playboy interview that he was paid $200 for his role. 


i lol'd at this


----------



## theotherside

Swerlz said:


> Sylvester Stallone's first movie acting role was in a porn movie, called Party at Kitty and Stud's. This movie came out in 1970, when Stallone was 24 years old. Stallone was the leading man in this film, and he later acknowledged in a Playboy interview that he was paid $200 for his role.
> 
> 
> i lol'd at this



That is funny as hell Swerlz  Stallone probably did a better job acting in a porno than in Cliffhanger.
'


----------



## Swerlz

It’s illegal in St. Louis, Missouri, for a fireman to rescue a woman wearing a nightgown. If she wants to be rescued, she must be fully clothed.


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> It’s illegal in St. Louis, Missouri, for a fireman to rescue a woman wearing a nightgown. If she wants to be rescued, she must be fully clothed.



hhahahaha.

That reminds me of a local fun fact here that everyone makes fun of . 

In the snobby little rich-but-liberal town of Carmel, just south of me, it is illegal to eat ice cream in an ice cream cone while in public. If you want to eat ice cream, it has to be in a cup.


----------



## Curiosity_

Kansas state law requires pedestrians crossing the highways at night to wear tail lights.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Charge the ManPooorts, Josephine !!


----------



## ektamine

^ Say what now?


----------



## theotherside

Curiosity_ said:


> Kansas state law requires pedestrians crossing the highways at night to wear tail lights.



Now that is crazy. Anyone know the law around the Boston area about couples not being able to kiss outside of a church?


----------



## Swerlz

In June 1974 the mystery of Jack Nicholson's birth came to light. Jack's "sister" June was in fact Jack's mother. Jack, born on 22 April 1937, had been the illegitimate child of 17-year-old June Nicholson. Nicholson had spent his life up to age 37 assuming that his biological mother, June, was his sister, and that his maternal grandmother, Ethel May, was his mother. Even on their deathbeds, neither June nor Ethel May had offered up the truth. 

reference


----------



## welshmick

Do you know if you take your year of birth.

Add it to the age you are this year it comes to 111.


WHY


----------



## Swerlz

I was born in 87, I'm 23 right now.. so its 110

BUT I'll be 24 in a couple months, so it'll be 111

So I see this working half the time lol.. but cool none the less


----------



## Vader

> WHY


Are you serious?
Because it's 2011, which is 111 years after 1900. If you take the last two digits of the year of your birth, you have the number of years that elapsed between 1900 and your birth-year. If you then add your age, you have added the number of years beween your birth  year and 2011. Obviously, the sum is 111 for anyone born in the 20th century. Any 11 year old BLers will find that the sum is 11.


----------



## theotherside

^^Why?


----------



## Swerlz

why so serious??


----------



## We are all ONE

I have a great ass
when caressed properly 
I can defy gravity


----------



## Swerlz

We are all ONE said:


> I have a great ass
> when caressed properly
> I can defy gravity



FACT^



The can opener was invented 48 years after the can.


----------



## amapola

What did Jesus really look like?




link: http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/forensics/1282186


----------



## theotherside

Lies ama LIES!! We all know Jesus was a middle aged white male that looked my dad. I have a picture to prove it


----------



## amapola

^Ummm it's in Popular Mechanics i.e. Elisha Cuthbert said so!


*NSFW*:


----------



## theotherside

^^^In that case I take back my statement. Just so you know you have crushed all my childhood dreams ama


----------



## amapola

I find it strange that your childhood dreams involved Jesus...


----------



## amapola

Australian outback trucking is 3x as efficient as the rest of the world.


----------



## theotherside

^^How in the world could someone turn that thing?? Police escorts I would imagine!!


----------



## Paul Newman

People are lead to believe that Hitler and the nazis had the drug methadone created and named after the fascist leader/motherfucker, it was originally called dolofin hence the connection with Adolf. This is not true.


----------



## Budisti

Fotd: light can be slowed down


----------



## Swerlz

In Arizona, a man may legally beat his wife once a month, but no more.


----------



## Budisti

FotD: A big part of the sand in tropical beaches is actually parrotfish poo ( they eat the corals and crap sand ).


----------



## Budisti

FotD: Uranus(the planet) was first to be named George; but got overruled.


----------



## Swerlz

In the movie "Scarface" the F-word is said 207 time, which works out to an average of 1.22 per minute.


----------



## Budisti

Fotd:
149 billion basepairs is the world largest genome(as far as we know). So the japanese plant "Paris japonica" has a 50 time larger genome then humans.


----------



## Budisti

FotD:
in the 19th century gynecologists only used theyre hands to examine the patient... rofl


----------



## ghostofnewriver

*FACT OF THE DAY for 04/07/2011*

Most people think that when they're cats kill an animal and leave it at they're steps, that they are leaving them a "gift". This is untrue... The actual reason your cat does this is because he/she is totally APPALLED at your inability to hunt. SO your cat is actually teaching you how to hunt, while at the same time, in TOTAL cat fashion, showing off they're ability to do this better than you.... Sure you can use a can opener, but when it comes to putting the smack down, you FAIL!


----------



## amapola

So cats think they're better than their owners when they leave dead animals there?

I'll have to teach my cat a lesson.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Makes sense.  That's why I love cats, they're completely above the whole "owners" thing.  I think they just assume people are very tall and very dumb cats who give them food and clean up their shit.  

Your FOTD only affirms this.  :D

That being said, I love dogs and cats, cats are just a lot easier to handle in a city environment.


----------



## theotherside

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Makes sense.  That's why I love cats, they're completely above the whole "owners" thing.  I think they just assume people are very tall and very dumb cats who give them food and clean up their shit.
> 
> Your FOTD only affirms this.  :D
> 
> That being said, I love dogs and cats, cats are just a lot easier to handle in a city environment.



I love dogs above cats for one major reason.....if I clean up their poop, feed them, give them shelter and love they should come to me when I call them. Dogs know this but cats are like spoiled children....they only come to you when they need something.


----------



## Vader

^You don't have to clean up a cat's shit, or feed it, or shelter it. Dogs are dependent on you, whereas a cat doesn't need you at all, which means that when it comes to see you, it actually wants to see you. I feel like there's mutual respect in the relationship, each party appreciating that the other sometimes needs a bit of space.


----------



## theotherside

^^Dogs are better, hand down So who picks up your cats shite from the box? where does your cat sleep? what do they eat?


----------



## Vader

^My cat shits outside and buries it, sleeps outside, and eats rats, birds and whatever else it finds outside. It's a stone-cold killer, and I can provide it with nothing but company and affection. That's all either of us has to offer the other. 

It's not about having a box full of cat shit in your house. The cat doesn't want it, you don't want it, it's just not great.


----------



## theotherside

^^OK sell me your cat Yerg..... You have an English cat so it is probably more civilized


----------



## Swerlz

First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt was so convinced the White House was haunted that she kept a vial of holy water on her nightstand.


----------



## tr14d

81.6% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^This is not a fact, it is a statistic.



> ^My cat shits outside and buries it, sleeps outside, and eats rats, birds and whatever else it finds outside. It's a stone-cold killer, and I can provide it with nothing but company and affection. That's all either of us has to offer the other.
> 
> It's not about having a box full of cat shit in your house. The cat doesn't want it, you don't want it, it's just not great.



Indeed.  Cats are capable of surviving in the wild while dogs are not.  Going by that, I wonder if cats can truly be considered "domesticated" or not.


----------



## Vader

> 81.6% of statistics are made up on the spot.


We've already done that joke, sorry, you'll need to step up the game.


> This is not a fact, it is a statistic.


Is there really a distinction there? Isn't any true proposition a fact? If I say that a coin lands heads up half the time, isn't that a fact?


----------



## kytnism

no matter what origin or country; the basic ingredients for "playdoh" are exactly the same.



...kytnism...


----------



## Budisti

FotD: If you can teleport someone; you can also create clones of that person or of anything thats being teleported.
Explanation: If you teleport someone you need to know the exact place of every atom in the subject. When you have that information you can apply it to create the subject anywhere you want and as many times you want(providing you have the materials).
Thoughts: Is it really you who manifests after the teleportation? you could just as well stay where you are and then the other "you" can be created in the destination.


----------



## xstayfadedx

The placement of a donkey's eyes in its' heads enables it to see all four feet at all times


----------



## Vader

That can't be true...do you have a source that isn't a list of fun facts? I'm actually going to have a look at my donkeys to see if this is plausible. To say that I am deeply skeptical is an understatement.

EDIT: I have observed donkeys and am satisfied that this is false. A donkey cannot see its back feet without making some effort to look at them.


----------



## xstayfadedx

A mule won't sink in quicksand but a donkey will.


----------



## Vader

Spurious.


----------



## amapola

> FotD: If you can teleport someone; you can also create clones of that person or of anything thats being teleported.
> Explanation: If you teleport someone you need to know the exact place of every atom in the subject. When you have that information you can apply it to create the subject anywhere you want and as many times you want(providing you have the materials).
> Thoughts: Is it really you who manifests after the teleportation? you could just as well stay where you are and then the other "you" can be created in the destination.


I think it depends on how you define teleport.  Using quantum mechanics and transporting them as data would indeed require the complete equation of a person, however if you could somehow open a worm hole or other portal between two locations it might not be required.


----------



## Budisti

Henry Cavendish measured the density of the earth(from wich you can measure the mass of the earth and the gravitational constant) in his LIVINGROOM in the late 18th century. Basically he measured the gravitational attraction between a bunch of heavy led spheres.


----------



## camerafreak

In Nebraska you have to be 21 years of age to pose nude for photos. <---such a stupid law they have!


----------



## Budisti

Dolphins are the horniest mammals in the sea; they also have a 20cm bone in their penises. So lets all go to their jail (aquarium) and swim with them with only spandex covering our body.


----------



## amapola

^I can't tell if you hate dolphins or are trying to show your support for them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

camerafreak said:


> In Nebraska you have to be 21 years of age to pose nude for photos. <---such a stupid law they have!



Just photos?

So you could probably do video since it's not just photos.  

For some reason (it might have something to do with your screen name ) me thinks you had to find this one out the hard way.


----------



## theotherside

This fact is not "fun" but has the word easter in it....
"In 1916 The Easter Rebellion begins in Dublin, Ireland. Although unsuccessful, the uprising was an important symbolic event leading to the establishment of the Republic of Ireland."


----------



## The Chemist

A "jiffy" is a recordable measurement of time, approximately 1/30th of one second.


----------



## smackcraft

A fact i have found useful many times is that what goes up must come down 

It was especially useful to know the first time i tried viagra lol


----------



## ektamine

^ For me, its never been more true than when taking massive amounts of MDMA. The higher you go the lower you fall has never been more accurate.


----------



## theotherside

Fun fact for today:

TYPEWRITER, is the longest word that can be made using the letters on only one row of the keyboard.


----------



## JoshE

When glass breaks, the cracks move at speeds of up to 3,000 miles per hour :D


----------



## oxytocin

35,000,000 pills of Pervitin (aka methamphetamine) were given to Nazi soldiers in a 3 month period in 1940.

A nazi doctor also developed a pill for soldiers, code named D-IX, that contained cocaine, methamphetamine & a morphine based painkiller.

Hitler's Doctor, Theodore Morrell, would inject Hitler 6+ times a day with a concoction he called "Vitamultin-Forte" which was crystal methamphetamine. He would go into Hitler's room and hook up the IV before Hitler was even awake.

In Hitler's diaries, he wrote how many nights, when Morrell was out of the country and couldn't administer his Vitamultin-Forte, he would "go through the deepest pits of hell" (aka withdrawal) until Morrell returned with his Vitamultin.


(these facts can be found in the book _The Secret Diaries of Hitler's Doctor_ by David Irving


----------



## cattlecruiser

^ No wonder he couldn't be disturbed at D-Day. Or was Hitler truly afraid of the main attack being at Callais.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Da Lounge Philosophy Time(tinychat) Brings you this:

[6:55] nekowiththesun: birds hate deserts
[6:55] nekowiththesun: lol\
[6:55] ebow: and black people
[6:55] ebow: its science



Now you know.


----------



## Swerlz

bqhahahah


----------



## EbowTheLetter

The realest science you ever saw tbh


----------



## Swerlz

• The base salary for a NASA astronaut is $50,000 per year.

• The average human eye can distinguish about 500 different shades of gray.

• “E” is the most frequently used letter in the English alphabet; “Q,” the least.

• A baseball has exactly 108 stitches

• There are 40,000 traffic intersections in Los Angeles.

• An Oscar (Academy Award Statuette) weighs seven pounds.

• The typical person goes to the bathroom six times a day.

• The average yawn lasts six seconds.

• One million dollars in pennies (100 million coins) weighs 246 tons.


----------



## JoshE

A fly that appears to have drowned can be revived with the use of everyday table salt..

&

The word 'News' is actually an acronym standing for the 4 cardinal compass points - North, East, West, and South.


----------



## Vader

> • The typical person goes to the bathroom six times a day.
> 
> • The average yawn lasts six seconds.


How on earth did they obtain these results (and to what end)?


> The word 'News' is actually an acronym standing for the 4 cardinal compass points - North, East, West, and South.


That sounds like a very spurious folk etymology. The French word for news is "nouvelles", the Dutch is "nieuws".

Sorry to spoil the party, but I'm not just picking on you guys, if you look back through the thread you'll see that I do it to everyone.


----------



## StrutterGear

Hot water freezes faster than cold water.

Oranges arent really orange, we artifically ripen them, they're green and will stay so for many years.

They is no such thing as 'fish'. It is not a zoologist/scientific term, rather a laymans term for many different groups of species altogether. It wasnt long ago since turtles were considered fish.


----------



## snooter420

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously.....A whale's penis is called a dork....and last but far from least is A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.


----------



## coelophysis

Never shoot plant material.


----------



## nekointheclouds

StrutterGear said:


> Hot water freezes faster than cold water.
> 
> Oranges arent really orange, we artifically ripen them, they're green and will stay so for many years.
> 
> They is no such thing as 'fish'. It is not a zoologist/scientific term, rather a laymans term for many different groups of species altogether. It wasnt long ago since turtles were considered fish.



Sir, i was born and raised in Florida surrounded by oranges. Although we do artificially make them more orange especally out of season, they do infact turn orange. Many never fully turn orange, and some seem more yellow. Depends on the type. But a fully green orange is not a ripe orange.

But a Related fact:

The orange blossom is never on the tree with the oranges as it is so often pictured. Blossoms come in spring and oranges come from the blossoms. The rippen in winter.


----------



## Swerlz

Vader said:


> How on earth did they obtain these results (and to what end)?
> 
> That sounds like a very spurious folk etymology. The French word for news is "nouvelles", the Dutch is "nieuws".
> 
> Sorry to spoil the party, but I'm not just picking on you guys, if you look back through the thread you'll see that I do it to everyone.



interwebz dude.. Some of these are ridiculous, that's why I posted em.. for the lulz


----------



## snooter420

sorry vader hope im not stepping on your toes telling a penis fact lol.... i know u r the master of the penis facts lmao..


----------



## the toad

StrutterGear said:


> Hot water freezes faster than cold water.
> 
> Oranges arent really orange, we artifically ripen them, they're green and will stay so for many years.
> 
> They is no such thing as 'fish'. It is not a zoologist/scientific term, rather a laymans term for many different groups of species altogether. It wasnt long ago since turtles were considered fish.



I want you to put hot water and cold water in 2 ice cube trays and put them in the freezer and check them every 2 minutes till one freezes... then get back to me lol... 

Also

I have 3 orange trees on my property and I can assure you that I do nothing except water them and the oranges turn orange all by themselves.... 

Not bashing just saying those are false...


----------



## Vader

^Shockingly enough, under some conditions hot water really can freeze faster than cold water, it's called the Mpemba effect. American Journal of Physics a good enough source for you?


----------



## the toad

^ I'm still using cold water to make ice cubes lol... but thank you for the Mpemba effect... I wikipedia'd it... 

I thought @strutter simply heard a variation of the old myth about cold water boils faster than hot water...

Apologies


----------



## junkymandan

thers no rhyme for: orange  silver  purple..all colors too   weird


----------



## junkymandan

if i am a employee who is mad at the company..im disgruntled  if im happy w/them...im gruntled?

mohair carpet was popular in the 30's...what animal is a mo?

im nonchalant   cuz i cant be chalant no such thing


----------



## ct209

If you can't drive, and can't find a taxi, triple a will tow you, and your drunk car home... wait, maybe I got that backwards. Point is, you got home, and didn't have to go searching for your car the next day.


----------



## coelophysis

junkymandan said:


> if i am a employee who is mad at the company..im disgruntled  if im happy w/them...im gruntled?
> 
> mohair carpet was popular in the 30's...what animal is a mo?
> 
> im nonchalant   cuz i cant be chalant no such thing



I started out with nothing, and still have most of it left.
Take my advice, I don't need it anyway.


----------



## revelator

if the shroom turns blue when you touch it, then your in like its probaly psychoactive.


----------



## Sprout

Gonna revive this baby!


----------



## Sprout

Whoops - mods please delete.


----------



## herbavore

I'm old.


----------

